# Wer hört noch "bewusst" Musik?



## DIY-Junkie (6. Januar 2021)

Ich muss diese Frage einfach mal stellen, da ich das Gefühl habe, eine aussterbende Spezies zu sein, wenn ich mein Umfeld betrachte.
Wer hört noch bewusst Musik? Damit meine ich folgendes:
Sich für Musik Zeit nehmen und einfach genießen. Kein Handy in der Nähe, sich nicht ablenken lassen, sondern einfach mal vollends in die Musik eintauchen. Ich mache das seit der Pandemiesituation öfter, aber auch vorher kam es regelmäßig vor. Ob mit Kopfhörern oder über die Lautsprecher, je nachdem, ob die Nachbarn zu Hause sind oder nicht 
Wenn ich mit Freunden spreche oder ihnen mal was zum Probehören empfehle, habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass die sich die Zeit nicht nehmen. Da wird Musik im Auto, unterwegs via Handy oder zu Hause so nebenbei beim Putzen gehört. Ich spare mir Musikempfehlungen mittlerweile, da ich weiß, dass es so ist. Und die Musik, die ich höre, ist meist nix zum nebenbei hören.

Es gibt Musik, die so vielschichtig, so genial ist. Es braucht aber oftmals einfach viel Zeit, um da richtig einzusteigen. Einige songs, die ich persönlich für die besten aller Zeiten halte, haben ihre Wirkung erst nach dem 3. bis 5. Hören entfaltet. Und die Wirkung lässt sich mit Worten nur schwer beschreiben.
Wie kann jemand, der sich die Zeit und die Aufmerksamkeit dafür nicht nimmt, jemals in diesen Genuss kommen?

Kennt jemand dieses Gefühl? Vor allem möchte ich gern Freunden die Musik näher bringen, die ich gern höre, stoße aber immer wieder auf die beschriebenen Hindernisse. Das frustriert mich.
Gibt es hier jemanden, der mal 4 Stunden am Stück Musik gehört hat?


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Januar 2021)

Schöner Beitrag.
In letzter Zeit höre ich auch nur nebenbei Musik, weil irgendwie die Zeit fehlt. Mache aber auch sonst so gut wie immer mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig. Multitasking liegt mir. Deshalb denke ich nicht, dass mir zu viel entgeht, wenn ich mich nicht ausschließlich auf die Musik konzentriere.
Im Auto läuft die Musik fast immer, beim Sport ebenso, auch wenn ich lerne. Als jemand, der nicht über viel Geduld verfügt und Abwechslung mag, könnte ich momentan vermutlich gar nicht länger als 10 Minuten aufmerksam Musik hören. Wenn ich mich im Sommer in die Sonne lege, höre ich zum Beispiel auch Musik, aber das wird mir nach spätestens 30 Minuten zu langweilig. 

Auf gewisse Weise gehört Aktivität für mich in der Regel zur Musik dazu.


----------



## Manner1a (6. Januar 2021)

Also ich bin musiktechnisch A-versichert.
A steht nicht etwa für Allianz, sondern für Atombombe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Januar 2021)

Es ist natürlich absolut nichts dagegen einzuwenden, Musik nebenbei zu hören. Es gibt sicher viel, wo es auch nicht so drauf ankommt. 
Mache ich auch regelmäßig. Im Auto bin ich darauf auch eingestellt. Es würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen, eine neue Band, die ich kennenlernen will, im Auto zu hören.
Die "Ausrede" (sorry) mit der Zeit höre ich auch oft. Ich halte das aber wie gesagt für eine Ausrede. Man investiert täglich Zeit für irgendwelche Dinge, die nicht lebensnotwendig sind. Warum also nicht für Musik? 

PS @ Leonidas: Ich halte Multitasking für eine Illusion (wahrscheinlich, weil ich es nicht kann) 

@ Manner1a: Äh, da steh ich grad aufm Schlauch


----------



## Schori (6. Januar 2021)

Ich höre regelmäßig bewusst Musik. Meistens Zelda oder Nier Automata Orchester Musik.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Die "Ausrede" (sorry) mit der Zeit höre ich auch oft. Ich halte das aber wie gesagt für eine Ausrede. Man investiert täglich Zeit für irgendwelche Dinge, die nicht lebensnotwendig sind. Warum also nicht für Musik?
> 
> PS @ Leonidas: Ich halte Multitasking für eine Illusion (wahrscheinlich, weil ich es nicht kann)


Wie ich schrieb, die Zeit ist das eine, die mangelnde Geduld das andere.
Bin auch jemand, der sich nicht gezielt entspannen kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wer hört noch bewusst Musik?


Ich.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Damit meine ich folgendes:
> Sich für Musik Zeit nehmen und einfach genießen. Kein Handy in der Nähe, sich nicht ablenken lassen, sondern einfach mal vollends in die Musik eintauchen. Ich mache das seit der Pandemiesituation öfter, aber auch vorher kam es regelmäßig vor. Ob mit Kopfhörern oder über die Lautsprecher, je nachdem, ob die Nachbarn zu Hause sind oder nicht


Morgen ist das angesagt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ex9XmZHbVSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Es gibt Musik, die so vielschichtig, so genial ist. Es braucht aber oftmals einfach viel Zeit, um da richtig einzusteigen. Einige songs, die ich persönlich für die besten aller Zeiten halte, haben ihre Wirkung erst nach dem 3. bis 5. Hören entfaltet. Und die Wirkung lässt sich mit Worten nur schwer beschreiben.


Man braucht eben Zeit.
Und die haben ich jetzt endlich wieder.

Früher lief die Musik den ganzen Tag auf der Anlage.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Januar 2021)

@Leonidas_I
Das kann man lernen, da gehört aber viel Disziplin dazu. Es lohnt sich aber 
Die totale Konzentration auf die Beobachtung einer Sache hat was von Meditation. Mir ging es früher oft so, dass ich Musik gehört habe und schon während ein Titel spielte, hatte ich schon die nächsten drei im Kopf, die ich unbedingt gleich im Anschluss hören will. Folglich wurde selten ein song zu Ende gespielt. Irgendwann hab ich aber gelernt, in der Gegenwart zu leben


----------



## Govego (6. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Da wird Musik im Auto, unterwegs via Handy oder zu Hause so nebenbei beim Putzen gehört. Ich spare mir Musikempfehlungen mittlerweile, da ich weiß, dass es so ist. Und die Musik, die ich höre, ist meist nix zum nebenbei hören.



Wenn man eine längere Bahnfahrt zur Arbeit hat, kann man doch trotzdem in der Musik versinken. Die Zeit dafür nimmt man sich ja auch nicht extra. Man entscheidet sich aber für die Musik als Zeitvertreib.
Jede Musik ist etwas zum nebenbei Hören, wenn sie denn gefällt. Wenn man immer nur ein bißchen nebenbei hört, hat man nach 100x schon ziemlich viel von der Musik mitbekommen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Januar 2021)

Govego schrieb:


> Wenn man eine längere Bahnfahrt zur Arbeit hat, kann man doch trotzdem in der Musik versinken. Die Zeit dafür nimmt man sich ja auch nicht extra. Man entscheidet sich aber für die Musik als Zeitvertreib.
> Jede Musik ist etwas zum nebenbei Hören, wenn sie denn gefällt. Wenn man immer nur ein bißchen nebenbei hört, hat man nach 100x schon ziemlich viel von der Musik mitbekommen.


In der Bahn ist das sicher was anderes, da muss man ja nicht nebenbei auf den Verkehr achten, sondern kann sich auf die Musik konzentrieren.
Habe schon von Leuten gehört, die so in die Musik vertieft waren, dass sie am Ende geklatscht haben. Wirkt in der Bahn erstmal komisch auf die anderen Fahrgäste 

@ wuselsurfer:
Ich bin also doch nicht allein 
Ich habe mal in den Link reingehört. Du hast mich verstanden


----------



## pedi (7. Januar 2021)

ich z.b jetzt.
auf dem laptop läuft das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiZM05rcH1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


hab kopfhörer und geniesse dieses wunderbare lied.


----------



## TomatenKenny (7. Januar 2021)

also ich bin ja auch so ein Mensch, der ohne Musik nicht mehr leben kann xD ich höre immer und überall wo es nur geht und das wirklich stunden lang auch wenn irgendwann meine Ohren bluten, damit ich mein Umfeld und die Umgebung vergessen kann und dann in meiner Musikwelt bin, außer wenn ich mal über ne Straße muss, da pass ich natürlich auf ^^

zur zeit tauche ich da ein  30's 40's



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rd3iydNM4rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



P.S. mit dem schrott der im radio oder tv kommt hab ich nix am hut x)


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2021)

Ich höre in sofern bewußt Musik, dass ich mir punktuell bestimmte Lieder anhöre.  Auf YouTube und Soundcloud.
Längere Playlists habe ich nicht. Da ich nicht lange am Stück Musik höre.
Auf der Arbeit läuft die Musik aus dem Radio nebenbei, nicht allzu laut, im Hintergrund.
Unterwegs höre ich gar keine Musik, da ich von meiner Umgebung alles mitbekommen möchte. Aber als Jugendlicher früher hatte ich fast überall einen Walkman auf.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Januar 2021)

Wenn so manch einer schon Filme und Serien nebenbei konsumiert, ist  das bei Musik bestimmt noch viel verbreiteter und vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum seichter Schrott so erfolgreich ist.
Ich höre eher selten Musik, dann aber bewusst.


----------



## Aerni (7. Januar 2021)

ich höre sehr oft bewusst musik, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur weil ich selbst musik mache. e-gitrarre usw.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wer hört noch bewusst Musik?


In letzter Zeit nicht mehr ganz so oft, weil ich dank Corona so viel Zeit hab und mir die meisten Lieder dann auch zum Hals raushängen. Im Winter kommt halt nicht ganz so viel neues.
Ansonsten aber schon regelmäßig. Beispielsweise setz ich abends gern den Kopfhörer auf und steh dann am Fenster. Das können dann gerne auch mal 2h werden. Fenster ist natürlich offen btw (auch im Winter, da muss man halt entsprechend gekleidet sein  )
Oder aber ich lieg einfach auf dem Boden, das finde ich auch recht bequem 


DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Einige songs, die ich persönlich für die besten aller Zeiten halte, haben ihre Wirkung erst nach dem 3. bis 5. Hören entfaltet


Wie oft ich das schon gemerkt hab (obs am Geschmack liegt oder was anderem  ). Hörst ein Lied und denkst dir, naja geht so. Dann kommts beim Kumpel nochmal, hörst es selber nochmal und auf einmal ist es extrem gut


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Januar 2021)

Hier, ich 

Auch in meinem Freundeskreis gibts noch ein paar die das tun, sogar so weit dass wir uns selten mal treffen, uns zwei Stunden in nen beschallungstechnisch gut ausgestatteten Raum setzen und klassisches Zeug hören.

Leider sind solche Menschen sogar in meinen "Musikerkreisen" zunehmend seltener geworden.
Von der Normalbevölkerung ganz zu schweigen, ich kenne spontan keinen einzigen Menschen der noch wirklich bewusst Musik hört ohne selbst (mindestens) ein Instrument zu spielen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2021)

Hier, ich bin so einer! Wenn du mir ein Instrument in die Hand drückst wie Gitarre, Klavier, oder sonst was aus Holz, dann ist mein erster Gedanke: "Soll ich den Ofen damit anfeuern?". Zum Musik hören, nehme ich mir aber Zeit. Nicht einfach so. Manchmal überkommt es mich einfach. Dann hab ich Lust auf ein Stück und möchte das hören. Dann auf noch eins, und noch eins und plötzlich bin ich drin. Dann sitz ich den ganzen Tag mit den Kopfhörern auf dem Kopf da und sehe die Zeit an mir vorbei fliegen. Da werde ich dann auch echt patzig, wenn mich wer unterbricht. 
Jetzt kommt das Unding (für die meisten hier)... Das ist geboren aus Trance und Techno Mucke! Jupp, wer hätte es gedacht. Tatsächlich wusste ich a Kb s Jugendlicher auch gar nicht was genau ich an dieser Musik so mochte. Irgendwann ist es mir aber klar geworden. Musste mich nämlich dauernd vor Freunden rechtfertigen, warum ich Konzerte nicht leiden kann. Bei dem Versuch es zu beschreiben ist dann allen aufgefallen, dass ich klare, einzelne Töne bevorzuge. Ich will jeden Ton für sich und ausgeprägt klingen hören. So ein "Gemauschel" was viele Konzerte und allgemein Stücke liefern geht für mich gar nicht. Ich höre wirklich sehr analytisch und bevorzuge auch entsprechende Kopfhörer. Das kann in meinem direkten Umfeld keiner verstehen.  Jedenfalls bin ich von Trance langsam zu klassik gekommen und vor kurzem habe ich mir die Stücke von Alex Christensen und der Berliner Philharmonie angehört. Da waren ebenso wie oben beschrieben. Man hört es und denkt sich, okay. Dann hört man es wieder und wieder und plötzlich hört man es anders. Plötzlich klingt alles ganz anders.


----------



## Andrej (7. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Zeiten wo mich die Melancholie überkommt und ich dann bewusst Musik höre.
Meistens orthodoxe Liturgien oder russische Volksmusik z.B. sowas 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POsfVhKueKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4UD5Ia0GI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber sonst wird meistens Rock im nebenbei gehört oder noch öfter einfach ein Podcast oder sonst eine Sendung von YouTube.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> @ wuselsurfer:
> Ich bin also doch nicht allein
> Ich habe mal in den Link reingehört. Du hast mich verstanden


Nächste Woche ist Tangerine Dream dran oder Pink Floyd:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdFHE73aOMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53N99Nim6WE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das muß man 5-10 mal hören, um alles mitzubekommen.

Sehr oft kann man auch aus guten, alten Hardrockplatten noch etwas neues raushören:
RISING - Rainbow:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gITM2AvXzeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder in einer B-Seite:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=szJq1lwnkNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Die Gruppe verrate ich mal nicht.

Als junger Mensch lief das stundenlang auf der Anlage.
Mit dem Beruf und Familie hat man doch nicht mehr so viel Gelegenheit, mal einen Tag die Platten ununterbrochen kreisen zu lassen, das stimmt schon.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. Januar 2021)

Echt coole Rückmeldungen hier. Es gibt also doch noch Hoffnung. Und so unterschiedliche Musik.
Eigentlich spielt es auch keine Rolle, welche Musik man mag, solange man darin total aufgeht und in andere Welten abtauchen kann.
Bei mir schafft das bpsw. Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, The Gathering, Dream Theater, teilweise Riverside und natürlich Mike Oldfield.
Das sind dann meist so Kaliber 15 Minuten+
Die Zeit vergeht aber trotzdem immer wie im Flug 
Tangerine Dream hab ich auch mal etwas gehört, habe aber bislang nicht den Zugang gefunden. Ich spiele übrigens kein Instrument. Kann aber noch kommen 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hier, ich
> 
> Auch in meinem Freundeskreis gibts noch ein paar die das tun, sogar so weit dass wir uns selten mal treffen, uns zwei Stunden in nen beschallungstechnisch gut ausgestatteten Raum setzen und klassisches Zeug hören.
> 
> ...


Coole Sache mit dem gemeinsamen Hören, ich wünschte, ich könnte ein paar meiner Freunde dafür begeistern. Aber dafür sind die Geschmäcker wohl auch zu verschieden. Die o.g. Bands hört z.B. außer meinem Vater niemand, den ich kenne.


G0NZ0 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit nicht mehr ganz so oft, weil ich dank Corona so viel Zeit hab und mir die meisten Lieder dann auch zum Hals raushängen. Im Winter kommt halt nicht ganz so viel neues.


Wozu was neues? Es gibt bereits so viel Musik, die man noch nie gehört hat und die man niemals schafft. Da muss man nicht auf neue Musik warten


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leider sind solche Menschen sogar in meinen "Musikerkreisen" zunehmend seltener geworden.
> Von der Normalbevölkerung ganz zu schweigen, ich kenne spontan keinen einzigen Menschen der noch wirklich bewusst Musik hört ohne selbst (mindestens) ein Instrument zu spielen.


Wenn man danach geht spielen wohl ca 95-98% der Menschen kein Instrument und sind "nur" Konsumenten.
Es kommt auch drauf an was du unter "bewußt" verstehst. Also z.B. differenziertes hören, das man die einzelnen Instrumente raushört und wieder zusammenfügt. Oder eher teures Hifi-Equipment zum Musik hören. Oder beides.
Für mich gehört vor allem dazu das man sich Zeit nimmt und nur darauf konzentriert. Die anderen Aspekte teilweise auch. Die Soundqualität muß natürlich auch einigermaßen stimmen.
Und auch bewußtes selektieren (was natürlich auch Geschmackssache ist).
Für mich gibt es selten Alben von Künstlern wovon ich jedes Lied gut finde.
Und stelle mir lieber meine eigenen Playlists zusammen.
Vor allem beschränke ich mich nicht nur auf ein Genre, was einen die "musikalischen Scheuklappen" erweitert.  Es gibt in nahezu jeden Genre Perlen. Man muß sie nur finden.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits so viel Musik, die man noch nie gehört hat und die man niemals schafft.


Vielleicht ist mein Geschmack zu eigen


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kommt auch drauf an was du unter "bewußt" verstehst. Also z.B. differenziertes hören, das man die einzelnen Instrumente raushört und wieder zusammenfügt. Oder eher teures Hifi-Equipment zum Musik hören. Oder beides.


Man muss Musik nicht analysieren um sie zu genießen - ich gebe aber zu dass es wenn man selbst Musiker ist stellenweise gar nicht so einfach ist es nicht zu tun, besonders beim ersten paar mal hören eines unbekannten Stückes. Wenn ein Instrument eine hervorgehobene Passage spielt das man selbst beherrscht kann das Hirn gar nicht anders als das zu bewerten. Manchmal spaßig, manchmal auch nervig.

Das Equipment spielt durchaus eine Rolle bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt (wo der Punkt ist ist aber sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen).
Für viele reicht es schon, wenn sie halbwegs brauchbare Kopfhörer für vielleicht 100€ benutzen (weite Teile der Bevölkerung glauben da schon der Klang wäre besonders gut - nein, ist er nicht ). Das ist schon Welten besser als das übliche Gammelradio, Handyspeaker, Autoradio, 5€-in-Ears usw..
Wers dann ernst meint kann auf wirklich sehr gutes Equip sparen. Ich nutze selbst ne EssenceOne und nen HD800 - noch nicht wirklich High-End aber für mich mehr als ausreichend (und mehr als ausreichend teuer^^). Ähnlich guten Klang im Raum zu verteilen mit Anlage/Boxen usw. ist nochmal weitaus teurer und für mich persönlich auch sinnlos.

Genremäßig bin ich auch völlig offen wobei jeder natürlich Vorlieben hat. Dinge die ich mir gar nicht anhören kann sind eher selten. Alle Arten von Sprechgesang und Elektronik/Technozeug mag ich nicht, einfach weil Text für mich als Kernmusiker eher nebensächlich ist und bei Rap/hiphop usw. außer Text und Rhythmus oft nichts vorhanden ist und das Elektrozeug finde ich halt komplett langweilig.
Aber sonst? Von ACDC bis zum Zimmer Hans ist alles dabei^^


----------



## FetterKasten (7. Januar 2021)

Ich hör eigtl immer mal bewusst Musik.
Aber immer dann, wenn mich mal wieder ein neues oder altes Lied packt.

Dann setz ich mich im Stereodreieck in den Sessel vorm Pc und genieße mit den Hifi Lautsprechern.

Ich denk das große Problem ist, dass die breite Masse weder Musik in guter Qualität vorliegen hat, noch einigermaßen taugliche Lautsprecher.
Meist werden doch nur Logitech Headsets, Apple in ears oder Soundbars genutzt, die alles verzerren.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (7. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Equipment spielt durchaus eine Rolle bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt (wo der Punkt ist ist aber sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen).
> Für viele reicht es schon, wenn sie halbwegs brauchbare Kopfhörer für vielleicht 100€ benutzen (weite Teile der Bevölkerung glauben da schon der Klang wäre besonders gut - nein, ist er nicht ). Das ist schon Welten besser als das übliche Gammelradio, Handyspeaker, Autoradio, 5€-in-Ears usw..
> Wers dann ernst meint kann auf wirklich sehr gutes Equip sparen. Ich nutze selbst ne EssenceOne und nen HD800 - noch nicht wirklich High-End aber für mich mehr als ausreichend (und mehr als ausreichend teuer^^). Ähnlich guten Klang im Raum zu verteilen mit Anlage/Boxen usw. ist nochmal weitaus teurer und für mich persönlich auch sinnlos.


Ich habe - nachdem ich mir neue Kopfhörer gekauft habe - festgestellt, dass ich mit den KH viel mehr Details höre. Daher nutze ich sie immer öfter, um zu genießen (und meine Nachbarn zu schonen). Meine Lautsprecher sind zwar auch relativ weit oben anzusiedeln, aber irgendwie ist das ein völlig anderes Ergebnis und die Töne klingen nicht so klar. Es gibt aber auch (sehr wenige) songs, die klingen auf einem Kopfhörer einfach nur langweilig. Beispiel gefällig?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJI7_-3PVCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier setzen bei 1:20 "Glocken" ein. Wenn du das mit guten Lautsprechern *laut** hörst, gehen die Schläge durch Mark und Bein und das ist einfach unglaublich geil. Ein Kopfhörer kann das nicht, ich wüsste auch nicht wie.

* je lauter, desto besser. Am besten ist es, wenn du jemandem gegenüber stehst und ihn anschreist, er/sie aber kein Wort versteht


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich selber musiziere, höre ich sehr bewusst Musik. 
Spiele Schlagzeug, Percussion und Gitarre. Am Keyboard war ich schon länger nicht. Als nächstes wollte ich mir eine Flöte oder einen Dudelsack kaufen.

Aktiv macht Musik mir mehr Spaß als passiv.

Werde gleich dem Vorschlag des Threaderstellers nachgehen und mal mit geschlossenen Augen etwas lauschen. Passende Stücke sind gefunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rl6dyPWGsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l41MsmqBM_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZytpgKm-mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja, die meisten meiner Freunde spielen mindestens ein Instrument. Kommt eher selten vor, dass jemand nichts spielt.


----------



## pedi (8. Januar 2021)

ich habe ja gestern schon geschrieben, die musik die man liebt, hört man sehr bewusst. ich mag handgemachte musik, die ich sehr bewusst höre, wie z.b. so etwas:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7oca1T6HeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhQWSW_AXAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


aber auch so etwas ist musik zum bewusst geniessen, für mich jedenfalls.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmbh4gTJ4Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFUl28YWVV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


am liebsten um diese zeit. da wird man nicht gestört. kopfhörer auf und gemma.
was ich bewusst hasse ist rap, und zwar abgrundtief.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2021)

Zeit. Die Zeit. Es fehlt immer etwas Zeit dafür, wie früher einfach mal Schalplatten rauszuholen und sich hinzusetzen - mit Zigarre, Whisky und Smartphone aus. 
Und natürlich mit Schalplatten.

Mittlerweile hat man richtig gutes Equipment aber keine Zeit 

Lösung bei mir - DJ Sessions, unter anderem auch Livestreams - wobei ich da aktuell Respekt habe für Kollegen die damit Geld verdienen müssen weil sie sonst verhungern. Daher aktuell nur privat, ich verstopfe denen nicht die Airtime praktisch.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> was ich bewusst hasse ist rap, und zwar abgrundtief.


Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.
Ich kriege z.B. von deutscher Volksmusik wie du sie gepostet hast Ohrenbluten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zeit. Die Zeit.


Das Problem ist nicht die Zeit die wir nicht haben sondern die Zeit die wir uns nicht nehmen.

Ich weiß, abgedroschener Klugscheißerspruch aber nichtsdestotrotz sehr häufig zutreffend.

Vor 10-20 Jahren noch war ich absolut davon überzeugt dass es zeitlich unmöglich sei, jeden Tag (mein Instrument) zu üben (was bei Blechblasinstrumenten aus physiologischen Gründen aber besonders wichtig/weiterbringend ist). Am 1.11.2017 habe ich dann den Entschluss gefasst ich übe jeden Tag egal was kommt und sei es nur 10 Minuten. Habs bis heute durchgezogen, sogar auf Dienstreisen im Auto/aufm Parkplatz, trotz Krankheit und auch am Tag der Geburt meiner Tochter. Es geht. Zeit ist da. Man muss nur wollen.
Und ich bin im Ergebnis die letzten 3 Jahre so viel besser geworden wie die 10 Jahre davor nicht (bin mittlerweile auf nem professionellen Level bzw könnte wenn nicht grade Pandemie ist notfalls davon leben). Jetzt müsste ich eine tägliche Mindestzeit definieren um weitere Fortschritte zu machen und ich denke schon wieder dafür reicht die Zeit nicht. Mal sehen wann mein Hirn merkt dass es auch dieses Mal wieder nur ne Ausrede ist...


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ich bin im Ergebnis die letzten 3 Jahre so viel besser geworden wie die 10 Jahre davor nicht.


Schon auf Till Brönner Level?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schon auf Till Brönner Level?


Das sind Ausnahmetalente wo man nur mit 8 Stunden Training jeden Tag plus Veranlagung hinkommen kann. Für Hobbyspieler unerreichbar. Aber ich hab immerhin schon in professionellen Musicals im Graben gesessen und mal vor kleiner Runde zusammen mit (natürlich mir weit überlegenen) Andy Haderer und Christoph Moschberger gespielt (und mit Vlado Kumpan gesoffen ). Mehr kann man als Amateur kaum erwarten. 

Kennste Marc Papeghin? Das is so etwa mein Level. Also Trompete, aufm Horn bin ich VIEL schlechter.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kennste Marc Papeghin? Das is so etwa mein Level. Also Trompete, aufm Horn bin ich VIEL schlechter.


Ne, den kenne ich nicht.


----------



## pedi (8. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.
> Ich kriege z.B. von deutscher Volksmusik wie du sie gepostet hast Ohrenbluten.


na gott sei dank gibts für jeden geschmack etwas.
herbert pixner ist aus südtirol. und tontrafik aus tirol.


----------



## mistercoffee (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ja, ich bin noch einer der noch bewusst Musik hört. Habe unter anderem bei dem Soundanlagen Bilderthread meine Anlage gepostet.
Standardmässig nach dem Aufstehen mache ich das Radio an und höre Musik. Swr3 oder Egofm.  Sitze ich am PC, dann höre ich Radio. Ja, das ist eher so etwas unbewusstes.

Bewusst höre ich Musik so eine Stunde am Tag und höre die ganze Schallplatte oder CD bewusst durch. Ich setze mich auf meine Couch und höre einfach zu.   ---- > edit 11.01.2021: ich habe nicht jeden Tag eine Stunde Zeit, bewusst Musik zu hören. Nur an Wochenenden, oder eben an freien Tagen. Entschuldigung!  

Chilly Gonzalez - Solo Piano, Robot Koch (Elektro/Klassik), deutscher HipHop (aber kein GangstaRap,uargs!), Rock, Hörspiele und vieles mehr. Schlager ist nicht mein Ding. Meine Oma hört Volkstümliche Musik, aber das ist doch kein Schlager?!

Ob ich meinen Freunden und Verwandten irgendwelche Musiktips gebe? Nein, das mache ich nicht mehr.
Die haben für so etwas keine Zeit. Oder geben sich dafür keine Zeit.
Mein Vater gibt sich für Musik Zeit, von dem habe ich das auch "geerbt".
Der spielt selbst Musik. Schlagzeug, Gitarre, Gesang.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Januar 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> herbert pixner ist aus südtirol. und tontrafik aus tirol.


Der Herbert Pixner ist ein Genie, richtiger Vollblutmusiker, ein Virtuose! Höre ich auch sehr gern, obwohl es nicht mein Genre ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g1fsQ5YcCNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Helge Schneider ist für mich ein musikalisches Genie. Der beherrscht 14 verschiedene Instrumente.
Ich habe auch mal gerade über die Pixner nachgelesen, der scheint auch was drauf zu haben.
Aber ist überhaupt nicht mein Genre. Wobei das Lied im letzten Video ok ist.
Deutschsprachige Volksmusik - und Schlager höre ich sonst eher nicht. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.



mistercoffee schrieb:


> Ob ich meinen Freunden und Verwandten irgendwelche Musiktips gebe? Nein, das mache ich nicht mehr.
> Die haben für so etwas keine Zeit. Oder geben sich dafür keine Zeit.


Das ist sehr schade.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe es bald schon anders herum. Wenn Musik so komplex ist, dass ich mich bewusst darauf konzentrieren -muss-, um sie auch nur im Ansatz verinnerlichen zu können, würde ihre Qualität wahrscheinlich eh mein Amateurverständnis übersteigen. Mir wahrscheinlich zusagende Musik hingegen kann ich auch wahrnehmen und wertschätzen, wenn ich nebenbei etwas anderes mache, letztendlich ist es auch ein Teilaspekt musikalischen Talents, intuitive Eingängigkeit erzeugen zu können. Technisch bemerkenswerte Musik klingt manchmal einfach schon nicht mehr intuitiv gut, weil sie sich in Komplexität und im Technischen verliert. Im Gegenteil zum bewussten Fokus birgt das hintergründige Abspielen sogar das Potenzial dafür, dass ich mehr Geduld für Musik habe, die mir ansonsten auf Anhieb nicht zusagen würde (zu "langweilig" wäre), wenn ich sie däumchendrehend hören müsste. Oder ich entdecke bei mehrmaligem Hören mit geteilter Aufmerksamkeit immer mal wieder neue Details, die das Hörerlebnis erfrischen. Den Herrn Herbert Pixner zwei Beiträge über mir zum Beispiel hatte ich gerade mehrmals in Folge im Hintergrund an, während ich etwas modelliert habe, und find ihn ganz hervorragend, und dafür musste ich beim Zuhören nicht an die Wand starren. Hier und da hilft es mal, Texte nachzuschlagen, aber Texte allein machen eh keine gute Musik aus. Gute Musik muss einfach in den Ohren klicken, egal ob bewusst oder im Hintergrund, und ein guter Text ist dann das Sahnehäubchen.

Edith: Beispiele für zu technische, komplexe Musik wären zum Beispiel "Orange Tulip Conspiracy" (Band und Album gleichnamig) oder "The Deserts of Träun" (Band und Album auch gleichnamig), die noch auf meiner Festplatte herumgeistern, weil ich sie mal für interessant hielt, aber beide schweifen permanent zwischen Jazz, Folk, Filmmusik, Prog Rock und Black Metal hin und her, alles technisch beeindruckend, und sind weder eingängig genug zum Hintergrundhören, noch denke ich, dass ich irgendetwas daraus schöpfen würde, wenn ich mich damit in den Sessel setzen und langweilen würde. Nur, falls jemand glaubt, mit eingängiger Musik würde ich hier von Sven Väth sprechen, weil mein Hirn keine größere Rechenleistung besitzt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich sehe es bald schon anders herum. Wenn Musik so komplex ist, dass ich mich bewusst darauf konzentrieren -muss-, um sie auch nur im Ansatz verinnerlichen zu können, würde ihre Qualität wahrscheinlich eh mein Amateurverständnis übersteigen. Mir wahrscheinlich zusagende Musik hingegen kann ich auch wahrnehmen und wertschätzen, wenn ich nebenbei etwas anderes mache, letztendlich ist es auch ein Teilaspekt musikalischen Talents, intuitive Eingängigkeit erzeugen zu können. Technisch bemerkenswerte Musik klingt manchmal einfach schon nicht mehr intuitiv gut, weil sie sich in Komplexität und im Technischen verliert. Im Gegenteil zum bewussten Fokus birgt das hintergründige Abspielen sogar das Potenzial dafür, dass ich mehr Geduld für Musik habe, die mir ansonsten auf Anhieb nicht zusagen würde (zu "langweilig" wäre), wenn ich sie däumchendrehend hören müsste. Oder ich entdecke bei mehrmaligem Hören mit geteilter Aufmerksamkeit immer mal wieder neue Details, die das Hörerlebnis erfrischen.


Man muß Musik ja nicht immer analysieren. Aber wenn man sich nur darauf konzentriert fällt einen eben mehr auf.
Und ja Musik sollte auch nicht zu komplex sein. Und auch eingängig da stimme ich zu.
Im Jazz z.B. wenn zuviel improvisiert wird, ist für mich keine Melodie mehr erkennbar.
Klassik höre ich zwischendurch mal, da gibt es auch eingänige Stücke mit Wiedererkennungswert.
Ich mag aber auch mal ganz gerne minimalistische Sachen, wenn die gut gemacht sind.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Jazz z.B. wenn zuviel improvisiert wird, ist für mich keine Melodie mehr erkennbar.


Vielleicht erwarten wir im Jazz einfach zu viel Melodie. Ich mein, ich hab meinen Jazz auch lieber etwas strukturiert, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass sich das Genre in wesentlichen Teilen auf Gospel gründet, und Gospel ist eine "Musik?" des rhythmischen Rufens und Antwortens, ohne viel Melodie, höchstens mal ein paar kleine Harmonien oder Tonfolgen, da geht's viel mehr um Rhythmik und Repetition, und das kommt im Jazz dann gerade in den Soli und Improvs durch.



RyzA schrieb:


> Klassik höre ich zwischendurch mal, da gibt es auch eingänige Stücke mit Wiedererkennungswert.


Ich wünscht, ich käm besser an Klassik ran, aber in den meisten Symphonien passiert einfach mehrheitlich nicht viel und man wartet nur darauf, dass die Intermezzi vorbei sind und das volle Orchester wieder einsetzt. Wahrscheinlich sind wir da einfach von der Kurzweiligkeit moderner Musik verdorben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2021)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich wünscht, ich käm besser an Klassik ran, aber in den meisten Symphonien passiert einfach mehrheitlich nicht viel und man wartet nur darauf, dass die Intermezzi vorbei sind und das volle Orchester wieder einsetzt. Wahrscheinlich sind wir da einfach von der Kurzweiligkeit moderner Musik verdorben.


Das kann man (wieder) lernen.
Es gibt zugegeben Klassische Stücke die wirklich langweilig werden können wenn man nicht genau das hören will. Aber die Fähigkeit, auch an Stellen wo nicht viel passiert die Spannung zu erkennen (denn genau dass da nicht viel passiert ist ja gewollter Zweck dafür) ist nicht verloren, sie ist durch die schnellebige Zeit nur abtrainiert worden.

Klar, wenn die durchschnittliche Aufmerksamkeitsspanne heute bei gefühlten 20 Sekunden liegt und kein Titel die Chance hat ein Hit zu werden der länger als 3 Minuten dauert deswegen (3 Minuten ist für Radiosender ja schon ne Ewigkeit, da muss man in der Mitte schon rausfaden und irgendwas labern oder Jingels dazwischenhauen ) ist es für die meisten mindestens anstrengend wenn nicht unmöglich, eine Symphonie von 60-90 Minuten zu verstehen um nicht zu sagen zu ertragen.

Aber das Thema ist nicht neu. Man wollte schon Herrn Mercury damals steinigen als seine Bohemian Rhapsody nicht nur klassische Opernelemente enthielt sondern auch noch 6 Minuten oder sowas dauert. Das war in den 70ern schon zu lang - dachten jedenfalls die Produzenten. Damals hatten sie unrecht und das Ding wurde ein Megahit. Heute? Schwer zu sagen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Vielleicht erwarten wir im Jazz einfach zu viel Melodie. Ich mein, ich hab meinen Jazz auch lieber etwas strukturiert, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass sich das Genre in wesentlichen Teilen auf Gospel gründet, und Gospel ist eine "Musik?" des rhythmischen Rufens und Antwortens, ohne viel Melodie, höchstens mal ein paar kleine Harmonien oder Tonfolgen, da geht's viel mehr um Rhythmik und Repetition, und das kommt im Jazz dann gerade in den Soli und Improvs durch.


Ich mag Gospel, Blues, R´nB, Funk und Soul lieber. Wobei es auch Jazz Stücke gibt welche mir gefallen.  Oder Lieder Jazz-Elemente besitzen.


Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich wünscht, ich käm besser an Klassik ran, aber in den meisten Symphonien passiert einfach mehrheitlich nicht viel und man wartet nur darauf, dass die Intermezzi vorbei sind und das volle Orchester wieder einsetzt. Wahrscheinlich sind wir da einfach von der Kurzweiligkeit moderner Musik verdorben.


Es ist wirklich selten das ich Klassik höre. Aber dann auch eher bekanntere Stücke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oy2zDJPIgwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izQsgE0L450

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRxofEmo3HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nur ein paar Beispiele welche mir gerade eingefallen sind. Ansonsten höre ich gerne modernen Klassik bzw Filmmusik. Worunter mein Lieblings-Komponist Hans Zimmer ist.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das Thema ist nicht neu. Man wollte schon Herrn Mercury damals steinigen als seine Bohemian Rhapsody nicht nur klassische Opernelemente enthielt sondern auch noch 6 Minuten oder sowas dauert. Das war in den 70ern schon zu lang - dachten jedenfalls die Produzenten. Damals hatten sie unrecht und das Ding wurde ein Megahit. Heute? Schwer zu sagen.


Freddie war ein Ausnahmetalent. Den größten Respekt habe ich vor Menschen die nicht nur Lieder nachspielen, sondern selber kreativ Musik machen.


----------



## Krautmausch (8. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur ein paar Beispiele welche mir gerade eingefallen sind.


Siehste, da handelt es sich ja auch nur um Auszüge oder Sätze bzw. in Vivaldis Fall um eine Sammlung Concerti, keine ganzen Symphonien. Was ich im klassischen Bereich interessant und für oft unterschätzt halte, sind Kompositionen um die vorletzte Jahrhundertwende und im frühen 20. Jahrhundert. Da wird nämlich in vielerlei Hinsicht (ich bin Laie, also erwartet kein Fachverständnis), was Struktur, Instrumenteneinsatz und Motive angeht, schon die Brücke dazu gebaut, was später die Grundlage für Filmmusik darstellen würde. Man hört also meiner Meinung nach schon zur Jahrhundertwende Dinge heraus, die man auch 50 Jahre später in (heute alten) Filmmusiken wiederfindet. Einer meiner Favoriten ist diesjenes hier, vielleicht kannst du dich da im Kontext der Filmmusik ähnlich einfach reinhören:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibqFg3tEU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

@Krautmausch : Damit hast du Recht. Ganze Symphonien höre ich nicht. Vor allem wenn die irgendwann nur noch vor sich hinplätschern bis irgendwann mal wieder Spannung aufgebaut wird.
Ich höre Stücke bis maximal  10 Minuten Länge. Danach habe ich keine Ausdauer mehr.
Die Musik aus dem Video kommt mir bekannt vor. Habe ich schon mal gehört.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2021)

Hier. Ich bin musikalischer (fast) Allesfresser, aber Berieselung ist nichts für mich. Wenn ich Musik höre, dann werden die Lautsprecher millimetergenau ausgerichtet und ich lasse das auf mich wirken und gehe ggf. voll mit. Da werden Titel mehrfach wiederholt, um bestimmte Passagen noch einmal wirken zu lassen oder Kniffe in der Komposition zu entdecken - rein gefühlsmäßig, ohne besondere musiktheoretische Kenntnisse.

Sekundäres Talent #39: Die meisten Songtexte habe ich nach drei- bis viermaligen Hören komplett memoriert, die meisten Melodien kann ich dann detailliert nachpfeifen. Die Musik bleibt im Kopf.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Texte spielen für mich bei Musik nur eine sekundäre Rolle. Es ist zwar schön wenn diese irgendwie sinnvoll sind, aber in erste Linie achte ich nur auf die Musik. Wenn ein Lied mir nicht gefällt, kann es noch so intelligenten Text haben, dann höre ich es mir nicht weiter an. Ich höre auch viel instrumentale Musik und brauche nicht immer Gesang und Text dabei. Melodien kann ich mir sehr gut merken.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sekundäres Talent #39: Die meisten Songtexte habe ich nach drei- bis viermaligen Hören komplett memoriert, die meisten Melodien kann ich dann detailliert nachpfeifen. Die Musik bleibt im Kopf.


Challenge accepted. Los da! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQ3WZFfHQZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man etwas mit Klassik, Metal und Oper anfangen kann, wird man seinen Spaß an diesem Stück haben. 
Mein liebstes Stück von Therion. Wirklich ein Genuss.

@ RyzA
Zwar nicht deine Musik, aber hier lohnt es sich, etwas länger als 10 Minuten zuzuhören.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (9. Januar 2021)

Cooles Stück, vielen Dank für den Tip! Und wieder mal sind das Skandinavier  (ich höre gern Nightwish, Opeth, Finntroll, Green Carnation).
Wenn du sowas hörst, kennst du bestimmt auch Ayreon? Ah, die Niederlande, eine weitere Hochburg des gepflegten Symponic Metal.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Januar 2021)

Ich war eher im Death Metal als im Symphonic unterwegs, daher kenne ich da nur wenige Bands. Nightwish und Within Temptation habe ich früher aber auch gerne gehört.
Grad kurz bei Ayreon reingehört. Haben bei Amazon Music fast alle Alben da. Werde ich mir demnächst mal genauer anhören.

Kennst du Blackmore's Night? Höre ich immer wieder mal. Blackmore is einfach ein genialer Musiker. 
Leider nie live gesehen. Aber er war ja schon bei Deep Purple an den besten Platten beteiligt.

Eines meiner liebsten Gitarrensoli ist in dem Lied.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wr9ie2J2690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nun gehts in Bettchen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> @ RyzA
> Zwar nicht deine Musik, aber hier lohnt es sich, etwas länger als 10 Minuten zuzuhören.


Ich höre zwischendurch auch ganz gerne mal Rock & Metal. Solange (schöne) Melodien vorhanden sind und nicht nur rumgegrölt wird.  Das Lied im Video ist ok. Haut mich aber nicht vom Hocker.
Von "Deep Purple" finde ich übrigens "Child in time" am besten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OorZcOzNcgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Challenge accepted. Los da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe "And then there was silence" von Blind Guardian und "Dante's Inferno" von Iced Earth (Deren Lead ja leider im QAnon-Sumpf steckengeblieben ist ... ) geschafft, da ist Therion keine Hürde. 

Eine Herausforderung sind Stücke aus dem Bereich Psychedelic- und Glam-Rock mit sehr exzentrischen Harmonien. Oder eben extrem lange Sinfonien, bei denen einem einfach irgendwann die Luft ausgeht.

In Sachen Therion ist "Adulruna Rediviva" viel leichter zu pfeifen als bleistiftsweise "Rise of Sodom and Gomorrah". 

@RyzA
Horch doch mal in Richtung Stoner Rock, das könnte dir zusagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6MG5NgrcV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Horch doch mal in Richtung Stoner Rock, das könnte dir zusagen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Das gefällt mir.


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe "And then there was silence" von Blind Guardian und "Dante's Inferno" von Iced Earth (Deren Lead ja leider im QAnon-Sumpf steckengeblieben ist ... ) geschafft, da ist Therion keine Hürde.
> 
> Eine Herausforderung sind Stücke aus dem Bereich Psychedelic- und Glam-Rock mit sehr exzentrischen Harmonien. Oder eben extrem lange Sinfonien, bei denen einem einfach irgendwann die Luft ausgeht.
> 
> In Sachen Therion ist "Adulruna Rediviva" viel leichter zu pfeifen als bleistiftsweise "Rise of Sodom and Gomorrah".


Ich habe damit eher auf das Merken des Textes angespielt. 
Dennoch möchte ich behaupten, dass man das Lied nach 3-4 mal hören trotz der eingängigen Melodien nicht komplett im Kopf durchspielen kann. Das Lied glänzt eher durch seine Abwechslung als durch seine Komplexität. Dem bin ich mir bewusst.

Blind Guardian sagte mir vom Stil her nie zu, auch die Stimme gefällt mir nicht. Dante's Inferno ist ganz cool.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (9. Januar 2021)

Blackmore's Night kenne und mag ich 
Von Deep Purple kenne ich noch nicht so viel, Child in Time gehört aber natürlich dazu


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Solchen Jazz mag ich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZasgJjfzrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dabei kann man schön entspannen.

Apropos Jazz. Welcher Musiker und Komponist noch zu meinen Favoriten gehört ist Klaus Doldinger.
Er hat die u.a. Musik zu "Das Boot", "Die unendliche Geschichte"und die "Tatort" Vorspann-Musik gemacht.
Und noch zu vielen anderen Produktionen.

Oder Christian Bruhn. Seine Musik zu "Captain Future" gehört für mich zu den absoluten Top-Kompositionen aller Zeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals seiner Zeit vorraus. Heute zeitlos.

Und natürlich Ennio Morricone. Welcher nicht nur für Western Musik gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1PfrmCGFnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber das hier dürfte wohl das bekannteste Stück von ihm sein.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das hier dürfte wohl das bekannteste Stück von ihm sein.


Ich bevorzuge "The Trio" aus dem Score von "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly". Da ist sofort die Szene im Kopf, wie sich der Blonde, Tuco und Angel Eyes im Dreier-Duell gegenüberstehen und dabei überlegen, wer jetzt wen zusammen mit wem zuerst erschießt. Eine ewig lang ausgedehnte Szene, aber trotzdem keine Sekunde langweilig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EujDcc2xEUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solchen Jazz mag ich
> 
> Externer Inhalt. Mehr dazu in unserer Datenschutzerklärung.
> Dabei kann man schön entspannen.


Coole Nummer.

[...oh Mann wenn man Leute sieht mit nem derart schiefen/verkackten Ansatz wo man jeden Schüler verprügeln würde - der dann trotzdem ultragut ist. Unbezahlbar ]


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Coole Nummer.
> 
> [...oh Mann wenn man Leute sieht mit nem derart schiefen/verkackten Ansatz wo man jeden Schüler verprügeln würde - der dann trotzdem ultragut ist. Unbezahlbar ]


Der hats einfach drauf. Er ist auch Professor für Jazz-Trompete.
Außerdem


> Im April 2016 wurde Till Brönner als einziger Jazzkünstler aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum von US-Präsident Barack Obama ins Weiße Haus eingeladen, um mit 45 internationalen Kollegen den International Jazz Day (30. April) der UNESCO mit einem Konzert zu feiern. Das All-Star-Ensemble umfasste unter anderem Aretha Franklin, Morgan Freeman, Herbie Hancock, Sting, Pat Metheny, Diana Krall, Marcus Miller, Wayne Shorter, Chick Corea, John McLaughlin, Al Jarreau und Dianne Reeves.


Quelle: Till Brönner

Also wirklich ein Ausnahmekünstler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Kennst du Blackmore's Night? Höre ich immer wieder mal. Blackmore is einfach ein genialer Musiker.


War er mal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KikLLLeyVOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wohl das beste, was er je gespielt hat.
Da war er auch 10 Jahre lang weltbester Rockgitarrist.

An das Mittelalterzeugs seiner Frau komm ich einfach nicht ran.

Das zweitbeste Solo gab es fast immer in Stargazer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UgdSarGbE0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


hier in Nürnberg.

Das Intro von Tony Carey ist äußert bemerkenswert.
Und mit Cozy Powell war der zweite weltbeste Musiker am Start, gleich hinter dem göttlichen Ronny Dio.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> War er mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rainbow kenne ich natürlich. Habe das Album. Leider gefällt mir darauf nur "A light in the black". Für mich ein Fehlkauf. 

Was neben Jarre hier bisher fehlt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqsMCEgHMrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Wer Jean-Michel Jarre und Kraftwerk sagt, muss auch Giorgio Moroder und Tangerine Dream / Christopher Franke sagen.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViN2bRGrBx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OU-i_oG1UQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer Jean-Michel Jarre und Kraftwerk sagt, muss auch Giorgio Moroder und Tangerine Dream / Christopher Franke sagen.


Ja das sind alles Pioniere der elektronischen Musik. Vangelis auch nicht vergessen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RScZrvTebeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQMwfoXg5JE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Stimmt!  

Und dann hat man gleich die Überleitung zur MOD- und SID-Szene und kommt zu Musikern wie Chris Hülsbeck und Machinae Supremacy.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mvCkGPyge9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das geht auch "analog":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSOS2uwqpfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TW2_4CNXmQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder, weil du es ja lieber ruhiger magst:  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryYxgXtW5hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Und dann hat man gleich die Überleitung zur MOD- und SID-Szene und kommt zu Musikern wie Chris Hülsbeck und Machinae Supremacy.


Und Rob Hubbard





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrQuR1LHAVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Js2mcVVJpnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AchtBit (11. Januar 2021)

Ich höre ausschliesslich bewusst Musik. Wenn ich manchmal zu Kumpels komm und da leiert die Ultra Kommerz Welle, dann frag ich mich immer, warum bin ich zu blöd um Kakke zu Geld zu machen.  Z.B.  Antenne Bayern,  ein Jammer Gejaule, dass man denkt da hat einer nen Hund aufm Schwanz gelatscht oder völlig sinnfreier Text , dass dagegen sogar  "Tri Tra Tralla La"  intelligenter rüberkommt.  

Mucke muss bei mir immer einen verständlichen Text besitzten.  Ich selbst höre nur was ich auch versteh. Ich kann die Leute auch nicht verstehen, die sich Mucke geben ohne den Text zu verstehen.  Da muss man ja quasi das Hirn abschalten.  Nur warum, zum Geier,  wollen sie dann noch zw. 'Wildecker Herz Bum' und 'Mega Death' wählen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer Jean-Michel Jarre und Kraftwerk sagt, muss auch Giorgio Moroder und Tangerine Dream / Christopher Franke sagen.


Alles kann ich ja nun nicht alleine machen hier!

Früher konnte ich sogar Suppers Ready auswendig mitsingen, ja, das geht:



> To look for butterflies, flutterbyes, gutterflies


Heute muß ich mit der Brille den Text von der Platte ablesen.

Wer mag, kann es übersetzen, ich hab' mirs nicht getraut und so in den deutschen Text mit reingeschrieben.
Und dann mit dem PC 1715 eingeklopft und ausgedruckt (K 6411) auf Leporellopapier.

Heute werden die defekten Sektoren auf der Festplatte immer mehr und man muß dauernd Diskfresh durchführen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Und dann hat man gleich die Überleitung zur MOD- und SID-Szene und kommt zu Musikern wie Chris Hülsbeck und Machinae Supremacy.


Mist, den kenn' ich.
Mann, bin ich alt.


----------



## AchtBit (11. Januar 2021)

"gutterflies" lol,  ja so könnte man ne Schmeissfliege umschreiben


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

AchtBit schrieb:


> "gutterflies" lol,  ja so könnte man ne Schmeissfliege umschreiben


Das weiß nicht mal Gabriel mehr, was das heißen soll.

An alle Freaks:
mal ganz schnell und ohne goggle:
wie heißt das letzte Wort in Supper's Ready?

Die Zeit läuft ... .


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das weiß nicht mal Gabriel mehr, was das heißen soll.


Ich meine, der Peter hat es nie ernstlich darauf angelegt, dass er oder irgend jemand anders zwingend wissen muss, was dieses oder jenes in den Texten bedeuten soll.

Zumindest die Bandmitglieder werden gelegentlich gefragt haben, und den Ausgang kennen wir: Man ging irgendwann getrennter Wege und der (nach eigenen Angaben) hässliche Schlagzeuger wurde zum Frontmann von Genesis. 

p.s: Jerusalem?


----------



## mistercoffee (11. Januar 2021)

Ach, der Captain Future Theme - wie schön.
ich verfolge eure Unterhaltungen.
Ich bin ein Fan von gut abgemischter Musik.

Die heutigen Pop-Songs die im Radio laufen, sind so etwas von überladen, das man gar nicht mehr zuhören will.
beispiel : onerepublic -(ist schon älter) der anfang hört sich wirklich gut an. mit streicher, piano. doch warum hört sich die stimme so komisch an? wenn, der beat und das schlagzeug anfangen, verschwinden das piano und der streicher und alles wirkt so überladen. streicher und piano spielen eine untergeordnete rolle in diesem Lied. schrecklich! und das soll ein angeblich geiles lied von einem professionellen produzent (Timbaland) sein?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSM3w1v-A_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hervorragend finde ich das ganze Album von Robot Koch.
Der Künstler hat sich gewandelt. Von Elektro zu klassik-elektro. oderso. wie soll man das beschreiben?
Sein aktuelles Album habe ich mir auf Schallplatte gekauft.
Hört man die Lieder auf Youtube an, finde ich sie schon wirklich gut. Doch auf Platte hört man die einzelnen Instrumente heraus. Die unglaubliche tiefe!!! Großartig!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwsqLcZzWiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




weiteres von Robot Koch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Wbw1rTfld8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QS111FIaUoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzR8BCmV9Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDZpxXtFbhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich meine, der Peter hat es nie ernstlich darauf angelegt, dass er oder irgend jemand anders zwingend wissen muss, was dieses oder jenes in den Texten bedeuten soll.


Aber die Phantasie von ihm war unübertrefflich.
Bei "The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway" sind so viele musikalische und textliche Finessen drauf, daß man jeden Titel mehrfach hören muß.
"In The Cage", als Höhepunkt, hat wohl das beste Instrumentalstück von Genesis überhaupt vor "Abacab" im Wembley und "Home By The Sea 1+2" mit den Schreigesichtern von Munk.
Beides sind Laserdisks oder schwer erhältlich.

Ich suche schon lange danach.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumindest die Bandmitglieder werden gelegentlich gefragt haben, und den Ausgang kennen wir: Man ging irgendwann getrennter Wege und der (nach eigenen Angaben) hässliche Schlagzeuger wurde zum Frontmann von Genesis.


Ein Sänger muß nicht so schön sein, wie Ozzy oder Dio früher.
Auf "Seconds Out" singt Collins derartig wie Gabriel, daß man da schon zwei mal hinhören muß, um ihn zu erkennen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> p.s: Jerusalem?


Ehrenpunkt!


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

@mistercoffee: Wenn du so chillige Musik magst wäre vielleicht Tony Anderson etwas für dich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fbBxegAN-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSThrKGn9EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder "Dreamstate Logic"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez349FAgySk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mistercoffee (16. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @mistercoffee: Wenn du so chillige Musik magst wäre vielleicht Tony Anderson etwas für dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip. Ich höre nicht nur chillige Musik, doch derzeit zieht es mich eher zu dieser Art von Musik. Ich brauche die Ruhe. Die Ruhe von der merkwürdigen Ereignissen die es seit einem Jahr gibt mit den daraus resultierenden Geboten und Verboten, den teilweise Feindseligen Querdenkern hier in Stuttgart...
hier eine kleiner auszug von musik die ich höre:









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUV3KvnvT-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRGrNDV2mKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJVY6-Jx5Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oqXVx3sBOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Januar 2021)

Hat sich hier jemand eigentlich Oxygene 3 angehört, also das dritte Album der Reihe?
Finde es richtig gut. Höre meistens die letzten beiden Titel (Oxygene 19 & 20).


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hat sich hier jemand eigentlich Oxygene 3 angehört, also das dritte Album der Reihe?
> Finde es richtig gut. Höre meistens die letzten beiden Titel (Oxygene 19 & 20).


Steht im Regal, ich gehe aber eher mit Oxygene 4, 8 und 13.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Steht im Regal, ich gehe aber eher mit Oxygene 4, 8 und 13.


Bezog das lediglich auf das letzte Album der Reihe. Mein Lieblingstitel wird immer Oxygene 2 bleiben, aus folgendem Grund:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgR7DUdI9sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genialer Film.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Bezog das lediglich auf das letzte Album der Reihe. Mein Lieblingstitel wird immer Oxygene 2 bleiben, aus folgendem Grund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ob! Als der rauskam, war ich ein Teenager und wir haben uns anschließend in unserer Clique monatelang mit absurden Pseudo-Kung-Fu-Stilen begrüßt. Besonders beliebt waren die Faultier- und die Sperlings-Technik.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2021)

Das hier ist (zumindest für mich) auch eine Perle die kaum jemand kennt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W2et7Ll7vhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Januar 2021)

Ui, das ist ja ein tolles Thema. Danke dafür. 

Die Mehrheit der Menschen hört Musik tatsächlich "nur" nebenbei. Da bedarf es einer schönen Melodie, einen tollen Text zum Mitsingen und fertig. Spotify am Smartphone ist das Abspielgerät und irgendwelche Inears das Wiedergabegerät.

Das ist das allgemeine Bild. Da werden maximal überteuerte Bose, Beats etc. gekauft die dann am Besten kabellos sind.

Ich höre natürliche auch sehr viel Musik nur nebenbei. Im Auto, am WE mit meiner Frau läuft meistens Spotify, 

Dennoch hängen am PC meine DT880. Mit denen wird Musik dann auch mal richtig gehört. Ich analysiere Musik nicht, dafür habe ich nicht das Gehör und das ist auch gar nicht mein Ziel. 
Zumal der Großteil der von mir gehörten Musik nichts zum Analysieren ist. Da darf es gern mal schöner Punkrock sein. 
Aktuell habe ich die MTV unplugged von Santiano für mich entdeckt. Da kann man auch Mal die Augen schließen und sich zurück lehnen.

Auch kaufe ich gern Mal eine Vinyl wenn mir ein Album gut gefällt. Es ist dann auch jedesmal ein tolles Gefühl den Plattenspieler anzuwerfen. Wenn der dreht ist man auch ein wenig "gezwungen" jedes Lied zu hören.


----------



## orca113 (18. Januar 2021)

Mache es selten bewusst. Meist nur nebenher Reggae . Wenn ich aufräume oder putze usw. Das gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl und gute Laune. Aber es kommt oft vor dann mache ich mir Musik bewusst an, dann fallen mir Lieder ein die ich gerne gehört habe und denen möchte ich dann lauschen, da komm ich dann von einem zum anderen und es vergeht schonmal eine Stunde des bewussten Hörens. 

Leider kommt es verhältnismäßig oft vor das ich das Radio ausmachen mus weil mich die Mucke und vor alem das aktuelle Coronabullshit Gelaber nur noch nervt. Sorry aber das musste ich mal loswerden. Die Vuvuzela seit einem Jahr Corona.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

orca113 schrieb:


> Leider kommt es verhältnismäßig oft vor das ich das Radio ausmachen mus weil mich die Mucke und vor alem das aktuelle Coronabullshit Gelaber nur noch nervt. Sorry aber das musste ich mal loswerden. Die Vuvuzela seit einem Jahr Corona.


Du musst das einfach nur ähnlich klingend musikalisch überlagern:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbr60I0u2Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist das allgemeine Bild. Da werden maximal überteuerte Bose, Beats etc. gekauft die dann am Besten kabellos sind.
> 
> Ich höre natürliche auch sehr viel Musik nur nebenbei. Im Auto, am WE mit meiner Frau läuft meistens Spotify,
> 
> Dennoch hängen am PC meine DT880. Mit denen wird Musik dann auch mal richtig gehört. Ich analysiere Musik nicht, dafür habe ich nicht das Gehör und das ist auch gar nicht mein Ziel.


Ich nutze am PC nur meinen 20 Euro Sennheiser Kopfhörer. Und bin damit zufrieden. Trotzdem höre ich bewußt Musik. Und ich glaube auch nicht das ich mit 200 Euro Kopfhörern aufeinmal Dinge höre die ich sonst nicht wahrnehmen würde. Zumindest nicht wenn ich YouTube höre. Bei unkomprimierten oder wenig komprimierten Dateien mag das eher auffallen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2021)

Wie bei so vielen Dingen gibt es auch im Bereich Audio/Hi-Fi ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse zwar immer noch teurere Varianten, jedoch nur mit zunehmend geringerem (rationalen) Mehrwert. Wenn es darum geht, Leute zu beeindrucken, kann man immer mehr ausgeben, nur hat das nichts mehr mit Musikgenuss zu tun.

Ich gestehe, im Wohnzimmer ist ist eine teure Soundanlage verbaut. Die war vielleicht auch übertrieben, aber da ich nicht immer das Neueste brauche und auf modularen Aufbau, zeitloses Design und flexible Schnittstellen geachtet habe, wird sie mich vermutlich bis an mein Lebensende begleiten (und womöglich noch vererbt). Die lange Nutzungszeit relativiert die Investition gleich wieder auf ein gesundes Maß.

Am PC tun's bei mir auch die Lautsprecher von Edifier im Preisbereich um 150 Euro und Kopfhörer von Sony für 45 Euro. Und dabei ging's auch weniger um Soundqualität, sondern um explizit gewünschte Komfortfunktionen.

Ich nutze mobil übrigens noch immer noch 25 Jahr alte In-Ears von Aiwa. Die haben damals nur 22 D-Mark (!) gekostet und bis heute habe ich nichts Besseres gefunden. Ausgewogener Klang, leicht zu reinigen und keinerlei Anzeichen von Materialermüdung. Vorkriegsware, sozusagen.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht wenn ich YouTube höre.


Die komplette Kette muss stimmen. Angefangen natürlich beim Quellmaterial.

YouTube oder ähnliches höre ich nur, um mal reinzuschnuppern ob mir die Musik überhaupt gefällt oder nicht.

Das meiste höre ich über Spotify oder halt MP3s. Im Auto, am Smartphone und über meine Jamos ist das eh relativ egal.


----------



## Anthropos (18. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wer hört noch bewusst Musik?


Erstmal vielen Dank für den Thread. 

Ich zähle mich auch zu der Spezies, die noch bewusst Musik hört. Gerade deshalb habe ich mir auch vor ca. 6-7 Jahren den alten Plattenspieler meines Vaters geschnappt und wieder herrichten lassen. Neben den tollen Klang, tragen auch die Umstände nicht einfach ein Lied weiterspringen zu können und das Plattedrehen zu einem bewussteren Musikerlebnis bei. Auch das Vorhandensein eines großen Covers und manchmal auch eines umfangreichen Booklets gehört für mich zum Musikgenuss per Schallplatte dazu.
Aber bewusstes Musikhören kann ich auch mit Kopfhörern unterwegs. Allerdings würde ich auf diese Weise z.B. niemals ein neues Album meiner Lieblingsband hören. Das möchte ich zu Hause auf dem Sofa über meine HiFi-Anlage genießen.

Vom Genre her war ich früher echt ziemlich engstirnig und intolerant. Konnte auch ziemlich ungenießbar sein, wenn die Musik nicht meins war. Gerade diese 0815-Chart-Musik hat mich immer getriggert. 
Bin da heute um einiges entspannter, aber mögen tu ich es immer noch nicht. Aber ich konnte früher auch HipHop nicht ab und kann heute sagen, dass es dort auch echte "Künstler" gibt. Elektro ging früher auch nicht und heute kann ich auch mal Dubstep und Drum&Base hören. Ich glaube man wird da generell mit dem Alter offener.
Aber an meinem Lieblingsgenre hat sich nicht geändert: Heavy Metal und Rock! Und dort gibt es ja auch so eine Fülle an verschiedenen Stilen, dass man noch konkreter werden muss:

Ich stehe auf komplexe Musik. Weshalb ich mich gerne im Prog-Bereich aufhalte. Das ist oftmals Musik für Musiker (In meinem Fall Ex-Musiker, habe Trompete und Gitarre schon über zehn Jahre nicht mehr in der Hand gehabt). Trölftausend Taktwechsel, technisch anspruchsvoll und überlange Tracks. Ich liebe es, wenn sich Songs über mehrere Minuten aufbauen. Auch so ne Sache, die mit der "modernen" Chart-Musik nicht möglich ist. Bis bei meiner Mucke mal einer das singen anfängt, sind im Radio schon zwei "Hits" gelaufen. 
Es darf aber auch eine Spur minimalistischer sein, z.B. Post-Metal oder Stoner/Psychedelic. 

Meine Lieblingsbands u.a.:
*Tool, The Ocean, Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Led Zeppelin, Symphony X, The Human Abstract, Metallica,...*

Ich bin aber auch ein großer Fan von klassischer Musik. Mit dem großen Ludwig Van an erster Stelle. Hatte erst an Weihnachten zusammen mit meinen Eltern die 9. Symphony gehört (90 Minuten). Obwohl ich die schon so oft gehört habe, hat es mich mal wieder emotional so umgehauen. Einfach unglaublich wie man als tauber Mensch so ein Stück vollendete Musik schreiben kann.
Klassik und Metal passen auch vorzüglich zusammen, wie z.B. Symphony X und The Human Anstract (oder dieser Poser Yngwie Malmsteen) schon sehr gut bewiesen haben.

Abschließend noch vier Musiktipps meinerseits, ganz große Musik :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=80RtBeB61LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBfY86cktN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJntMFh0E70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaZcioAQ9o0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (19. Januar 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsbands u.a.:
> *Tool, The Ocean, Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Led Zeppelin, Symphony X, The Human Abstract, Metallica,...*


Eine Top Auswahl .
Bis auf The Human Abstract (kenne ich noch nicht) höre ich die auch alle. Symphony X und Tool lerne ich gerade erst kennen.
Wenn du Prog magst, lege ich dir wärmstens "Haken" ans Herz. Eine Empfehlung für den Einstieg ist nicht leicht, aber ich versuchs mal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hiPNVVOTpe8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist nicht übermäßig komplex aber zeigt gut, was die Jungs so draufhaben.
Ansonsten wäre noch Riverside zu empfehlen. Second Life Syndrome ist ein Titel, der einen in andere Sphären trägt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy5Xe-Nm_Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Augen zu und genießen. Ich mag vor allem die GItarre in diesem Stück, Gänsehaut ist jedes mal dabei.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Januar 2021)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wenn du Prog magst, lege ich dir wärmstens "Haken" ans Herz.


Haken ist wirklich super! Die ersten drei Alben habe ich quasi verschlungen, aber irgendwie habe ich sie aus den Augen verloren. Danke für den Track. Klassischer Haken-Song mit einigen jazzigen Einflüssen. Der Anfang erinnert mich ein wenig an DT bzw. eher an Liquid Tension Experiment. Im letzten Drittel kommen ja echt viele Stile zusammen! 80er-Prog, Death-Metal oder Post-Metal, Modern-Prog, etc. Mir fehlen die Worte, ganz großer Prog! 
Mein Lieblingssong von Haken ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kr_gROZmTtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein Bruder schwärmt mir auch immer von Riverside vor. Habe mich schon öfter dran versucht, aber irgendwie nie so einen richtigen Zugang gefunden. Dürfte ruhig ein bisschen mehr Metal sein, also so ein klein wenig mehr auf die ! Der Song "Second Life Syndrome" hat mir aber echt gut gefallen. Besonders ab der 10. Minute! 

Kleiner Prog-Geheimtipp von mir:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBYOgS7USGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach mal reinhören. Da die ihre Alben selbst produzieren, ist das jetzt nicht hochprofessionell abgemischt, was man an der ein oder anderen Stelle schon merkt, aber die Musik selbst ist top! 

Apropos Gänsehaut: Ich finde ja, dass man Musik erst als großartig bezeichnen kann, wenn es diese Gänsehaut-Momente gibt. 

Abschließend: Das war doch Absicht, dass beide von dir vorgeschlagenen Songs mit 15:40 exakt gleich lang sind oder?


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Wenn es auch mal ein längeres Stück sein kann finde ich z.B. Pink Floyd ganz gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWGE9Gi0bB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2021)

Höre ich bewusst Musik? Gute Frage, nächste Frage.
Ich habe zwar gerne Morgens und im Auto das Radio an, ich kann aber z.B. beim Arbeiten o.Ä. keine Musik an haben weil ich eben doch aktiv hin höre wenn etwas läuft. Im Auto und (alleine) beim Frühstück habe ich da halt durchaus Kapazität für.
Zum "richtigen" hören ist auch halbwegs Ausstattung vorhanden. Das mach ich dann Mal am Wochenende oder am Abend. Das Instrument was es mit nach wie vor sehr angetan hat ist, neben der menschlichen Stimme, ganz schnöde die elektrische Gitarre. Mal von BB King gespielt, mal von Jack White, mal von Slash etc. pp. . 
Und imo hat keiner einen besseren/cooleren Titel für ein Instrumental gefunden als letzterer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJwtjEW2Ga0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Auch ein ganz großer Komponist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSRJvq4Wd48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anthropos (20. Januar 2021)

@RyzA Aufhören! Der Nostalgie-Level überschreitet gerade den kritischen Punkt!   
Nimm das!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gHlbHtdVLU:58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> @RyzA Aufhören! Der Nostalgie-Level überschreitet gerade den kritischen Punkt!


Einen habe ich noch heute Abend: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLV4_xaYynY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nimm das!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch  sehr schön!


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gp5JCrSXkJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Januar 2021)

Ich höre sehr oft Musik, sei es einfach so wenn ich gerade irgendwas am PC mache oder beim zocken von Cities Skylines einfach so nebenbei. 

Aber Stundenlang Musik zu hören und nix anderes zu machen tu ich nie, weshalb auch? Ich nutze meine beiden Freien Tage in der Woche lieber umso viel wie möglich zu erledigen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (23. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch ein ganz großer Komponist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich halte Oldfield für einen der größten Musiker in dieser Zeit. Ich war um 1998 in Dresden zu einem Konzert von Tubular Bells 3. Ich erinnere mich heute noch daran, es war mein erstes (und leider einziges Oldfield-) Konzert.
Wenn Oldfield nochmal live spielen sollte, fahre ich da hin. Und wenn er in der Antarktis oder auf dem Merkur spielt, wäre mir das egal. Ich würde alles (das meine ich ernst) geben, um dabei zu sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Höre ich bewusst Musik? Gute Frage, nächste Frage.


Immer wenn dir etwas gefällt, wirst du es wohl bewusst hören. Sich bewusst hin setzen und eine eigene playlist spielen ist dann natürlich wieder etwas anderes.   


Olstyle schrieb:


> Und imo hat keiner einen besseren/cooleren Titel für ein Instrumental gefunden als letzterer


Also mir gefallen die reinen instrumental-stücke von slash nicht so recht. Die ganzen kooperationen mit anderen musikern aber schon.
Das beste instrumental-stück das ich kenne stammt immer noch von pete cottrell




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPfj23rYh-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Topic
Ob ich bewusst musik höre? Nur wenn etwas ansprechendes im radio kommt oder ich die muse besitze meine musik-sammlung zu durchstöbern.
Und bevor die frage auf kommt was für mich "ansprechend" ist, das wäre derzeit z.b. parkway drive (prey & the viod),Hämatom (made in germany) oder auch system of a down (von denen gibt`s mal wieder etwas neues)...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die reinen instrumental-stücke von slash nicht so recht. Die ganzen kooperationen mit anderen musikern aber schon.


Ich sag auch garnicht dass das das beste Slash Stück ist (eins meiner Lieblinge ist Ain't Life Grand vom gleichnamigen Snakepit Album) .
Aber ich finde "watch this" einfach eine großartige Überschrift für ein Rock-Instrumental.


----------



## Mahoy (23. Januar 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also mir gefallen die reinen instrumental-stücke von slash nicht so recht.


Ich genieße - offen gestanden - manche Instrumentalversionen von G&R-Songs, weil diese ohne die gewöhnungsbedürftige Stimme von Axl Rose auskommen.  

Also, nicht dass die grundsätzlich furchtbar wäre, aber manche Titel gewinnen dadurch nicht. Um mal bei prominenten Beispielen zu bleiben: Bei der Coverversion von "Knockin' ohne Heavens Door" stimmt sie beispielsweise, weil das hingerotzte Gekrächze perfekt zum Thema des Songs passt; "November Rain" hingegen wird dadurch für mich ein Stück weit kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2021)

Bei beiden Snakepit Iterationen hatte Slash imo geniale Sänger dabei. Scott Weiland bei Velvet Revolver gefiel mir ebenfalls. Aber Axel höre ich tatsächlich auch recht gerne. 
Nur mit Myles Kennedy bin ich nie so 100%ig warm geworden.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2021)

Was ich auch mag ist Crossover verschiedener Genres. Z.B. geht Rock und Hip-Hop ganz gut. Hip-Hop und Elektro auch. Oder Rock/Metal mit elektronischen Elementen wie Synthesizer.
Rock/Hip-Hop da haben damals "Run DMC" mit angefangen. Und der Soundtrack vom Film "Judgement Night" da haben auch Rock/Metal Künstler mit Hip-Hoppern zusammengearbeitet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZYfwoWM2uCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Beispiel für Rock und Elektro: die Gruppe "Hawkwind" früher. Sie wird dem "Space-Rock" zugeordnet und haben auch Synthesizer verwendet. Lemmy Kilmister war übrigens in der Band 3 Jahre lang Bassist. Noch vor "Motörhead".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3W7ch0oLeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier ist auch ein nettes Crossover. Orbital mit Kirk Hammet (Metallica)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofamFBk92Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Erinnerung. Der ganze Soundtrack von "Spawn" war (Die sonstige Qualität des Films einmal außen vor ...), damals ein Freudenfest für Freunde von Crossovers.

Mir ist da besonders die Kollaboration von Filter und The Crystal Method in Erinnerung geblieben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuzQLpJWt4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nutze am PC nur meinen 20 Euro Sennheiser Kopfhörer. Und bin damit zufrieden. Trotzdem höre ich bewußt Musik. Und ich glaube auch nicht das ich mit 200 Euro Kopfhörern aufeinmal Dinge höre die ich sonst nicht wahrnehmen würde. Zumindest nicht wenn ich YouTube höre. Bei unkomprimierten oder wenig komprimierten Dateien mag das eher auffallen.


Unterschiede sollten auch bei nicht perfekter Qualität hörbar sein, auch wenn es eben nur Artefakte sind.  Ich habe auch einen 20€ Sennheiser Kopfhörer und ich bin weit weg von einem Musikexperten. Aber der Unterschied zu einem AKG K601 oder Beyerdynamic DT990 ist so unfassbar krass, dass ich mich gefragt habe, wie ich dem jemals Musik hören konnte (und das auch noch ordentlich fand ).

@Topic: Wie andere auch schon angedeutet haben, ist der eigene Musikgeschmack wohl maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich, ob man Musik bewusst hört. Komplexere Stücke können aus meiner Sicht einfach anstrengend sein, wenn die nur im Hintergrund laufen. Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2021)

NIN ist sowas was ich gelegentlich gerne mit Absicht höre und wiederum garnicht nebenbei laufen lassen kann.


----------



## pedi (28. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YehVh1993zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


arik brauer ist vor 4 tagen verstorben.
ist und bleibt mein lieblingsliedermacher.


----------



## Frater21 (28. Januar 2021)

Die 105 Antworten in einem vornehmlichen Computer-Forum sagen ja schon alles. Wir sind nicht alleine!!
Musik gab es noch vor der Sprache; trommeln und summen kann jeder. Daher gehört sie mit zu den stärksten Einflüssen unseres Gehirns. Riechen und Schmecken sind noch stärker.
So, ich muss weg, Musik hören...................


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Januar 2021)

Ich höre noch bewusst Musik und spiele auch bewusst Spiele ohne irgendeine ********************* im Hintergrund. Also mit der originalen Spiel Musik, alles andere stresst nur.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich höre noch bewusst Musik und spiele auch bewusst Spiele ohne irgendeine ********************* im Hintergrund. Also mit der originalen Spiel Musik, alles andere stresst nur.


Ich spiele seit jeher Computerspiele nur mit der Original Gamemusik und Sounds.
Deswegen bleiben bei mir auch bestimmte Stücke hängen.
Z.B. dieses hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7pMkAp-HirM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe auch noch viele  Melodien von älteren Spielen im Kopf. Z.B noch aus C-64 Zeiten.
Welche wohl die meisten anderen Menschen schon vergessen haben.

Spielemusik und Sounds sind auch für die Immersion/Atmosphäre wichtig. Genauso wie Filmmusik für Filme.

Diese Musik von "Mass Effect" z.B lässt mich in eine andere Welt eintauchen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RO7K4W-c9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSsfjHCFosw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4rTcQC3IXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um nur 2 zu nennen gibt zigtausend geile Tracks.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Januar 2021)

Nun, da bin ich etwas "flotter" unterwegs und einige würden darin wohl keine Musik erkennen aber ich hab meine Freude vor allem an "intensiver" elektronischer Musik. 

Passt nicht immer, aber wenn, dann kann ich da komplett abtauchen und da gibts schon fast tranceähnliche Zustände. Dabei geht mir der Bezug zu Zeit hin und wieder fast verloren. Dafür brauch ich auch keine sonstigen Stimulanzien.

Für mich perfekt um in Rennspielen beispielsweise in den sogenannten "Flow" zu kommen.
Würde dabei aber nicht behaupten Musik da passiv zu hören, bin da über die gesamte Dauer mit 100% dabei aber ich glaub das ist für Leute aus anderen Genres nicht so leicht zu verstehen, so ohne Texte oder ein markantes Gitarrensolo etc.. 
Funktioniert bei mir aber genau so, höre da "fast" jeden Übergang, wenn Titel nur sehr kurz angespielt werden oder ähnliches.

Passiv Musikhören, so halblautes "Radiogefiedel" über den Tag verteilt im Büro macht mich dagegen komplett fertig. Da fi...ts mir das Hirn so sehr, das ich mich kaum länger konzentrieren kann.
Das andere extrem dann ab und an zu Hause, einfach Stille, keine Musik, kein TV, bisschen im Netz surfen aber ohne Beschallung.


Nur ein kleines Beispiel wohin die Reise geht.
Erwarte aber kein Verständnis oder Zuspruch, mir gefällt es, das zählt.

Wer sich traut ... LINK

Ist ja hier auch schon ne bunte Sammlung an musikalischen Richtungen vorhanden, jetzt wirds bunter.

   Grüße von mir und schon mal ein entspanntes Wochenende.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Januar 2021)

Na, da spiele ich doch gleich mal mit:


Gänsehaut-Garantie, egal wann und wie oft ich es höre:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KGHA9oO1Ybg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und hier genauso, wenn nicht noch mehr:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DN-Dcwq4i2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sehr gut ab 00:00:00, ein Traum ab 02:35:00 ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwR-upMaIaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Kontrast ist einfach göttlich: Volle Power und gleichzeitig ein dermaßen absurder Text, der kann nur nach langwieriger Planung unter Mitwirkung von Alkohol entstanden sein. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDQ7hXMLxGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und wenn's bedrohlich sein darf:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78cCEPL_MLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer erinnert sich noch?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yQQ9zoOZpYM:385

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Beispiel wohin die Reise geht.
> Erwarte aber kein Verständnis oder Zuspruch, mir gefällt es, das zählt.
> 
> Wer sich traut ... LINK


Das ist mir zuviel "Bumm Bumm" auf die Dauer. Aber zwischendurch kann ich sowas auch mal hören.  
Ich habe früher eine Zeit lang viel Hardtrance gehört.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist ja hier auch schon ne bunte Sammlung an musikalischen Richtungen vorhanden, jetzt wirds bunter.


Das ist auch gut so!


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Grüße von mir und schon mal ein entspanntes Wochenende.


Gleichfalls!


@Mahoy : Kennst du das hier auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odfCTFPyZCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wp6QpMWaKpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach gut.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Januar 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wer sich traut ... LINK
> 
> Ist ja hier auch schon ne bunte Sammlung an musikalischen Richtungen vorhanden, jetzt wirds bunter.
> 
> Grüße von mir und schon mal ein entspanntes Wochenende.


Die gute Amelie macht schon Spaß, aber das ist ja noch ziemlich harmlos. 

Höre ich hauptsächlich beim Sport oder auf der Heimfahrt, wenn man nachts noch ein paar hundert Kilometer vor sich hat, aber langsam schläfrig wird. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5u8OR_QTccQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Also bewusst mach ich das nur ab Fruehjahr bis Herbst:
Fenster auf, Jalousie ein wenig runter lassen, meine kleines 2.0 mit einem Onkyo AVR ein
Bier dazu, Smartphone liegt irgendwo


Meist Deep House & DnB


Hardcore, Psy, Hardstyle etc. hoere ich nur noch beim treffen mit Bekannten oder beim zocken  



Hier fuer Leute die anders sind




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=coOZkw_C4NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akr41oOFz4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soundtrack vom Quake Addon sehr geil, heute zum ersten mal gehört.


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2021)

ISchneeWeissI schrieb:


> Hardcore, Psy, Hardstyle etc. hoere ich nur noch beim treffen mit Bekannten oder beim zocken


Ich habe noch nie beim zocken andere Musik als die Spielemusik gehört. Und die Soundeffekte.
Das hat für mich auch etwas mit bewußt wahrnehmen zu tun. 
Ich würde auch deutlich schlechter spielen, wenn ich nicht wenigstens die Gamesounds hören würde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. März 2021)

Gute Spiele-Musik:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgAQtxQ8228

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hocus Pocus - DOS
Nicht von Focus.

Ebenfalls exzellent:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjiGztXBOYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wings of War oder Gynoug -SEGA Mega Drive.

Noch ein kleines Sahnestück von Genesis:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Is_2Ng2-yIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Home By The Sea.

Alle Regler auf 10, Licht aus.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2021)

Das hier ist zur Zeit eines meiner Lieblingsstücke. Und sowas entgeht einen wenn man keine oder andere Musik beim spielen hört. Davon abgesehen das Spielemusik wichtig für Atmosphäre und Immersion ist. Genauso wie Filmmusik wodurch auch Emotionen erzeugt und transportiert werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNTivXOY8Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

